# Mickie James Megathread



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Mickie James Appreciation Thread*

:sodone her Summer Skin shoot


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Mickie James Appreciation Thread*


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Mickie James Appreciation Thread*


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Mickie James Appreciation Thread*


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Mickie James Appreciation Thread*


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Mickie James Appreciation Thread*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Last one.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

There are nudes of her you know.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Matty316 (Mar 14, 2010)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> There are nudes of her you know.


There are??? Where? why have I not of this before? >.

OP - great thread, love Mickie James!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm in love with her best women's wrestler of all time GOAT.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Overdue


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

I would say she's still got it.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

1 week tomorrow :mark:


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm looking forward to see what outfit she goes with.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

My fav ones :yum: :woolcock

     

Yep, looks like I'm busy tonight.


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

One of my favorite outfits from back in the day. Hot!


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mickie did well. No question that she can still go.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

If she pops up on RAW and challenges Charlotte for Roadbloack or Royal Rumble I will :mark:

Interview with MJ

http://uproxx.com/prowrestling/wwe-mickie-james-return-nxt-takeover-toronto/

I'll quote this part of the interview:



> “Absolutely I would be completely open to being on WWE’s main roster again. I also recognize that people talk about WWE’s young talent and they’re all hungry and I totally agree with that because there’s a lot of amazing talent that’s both signed and unsigned. I feel like there’s something unique, special and different that I can bring to the roster.”


She can still hang, and she wants to compete, I say let her.


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

As a fan, I obviously want her back. But looking at what's going on in the women's divisions, the same issues that got her humiliated and released 6 years ago might still be there.


----------



## Thy_Queendom (Nov 25, 2016)

OP, why did you post close up shots of her feet lmao?


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Thy_Queendom said:


> OP, why did you post close up shots of her feet lmao?


Because I think she has nice feet, problem? Go experiment a little.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

She will obviously be inducted into the HoF one day, but it would be a shame if she never gets proper recognition for what she really accomplished in her years in the WWE.

Oh well, I'm done with this site.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Crasp said:


>


TNA did the best photoshoots of her


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

her summer skin photoshoot is still my favorite shoot WWE has ever done.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Mickie Bae is coming home :mark:

roud


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

So arguably the most talented female wrestler OF ALL TIMES, returns and this thread doesn't get bumped?
Let's put some life into our favorite Psycho diva !!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CJ said:


>


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Guys...GUYS! I'm scared! My dick's never been this hard!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> Guys...GUYS! I'm scared! My dick's never been this hard!


Get some tissues and deal with the problem


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Was waiting for SmackDown to see what kind of outfit she would wear, she didn't dissapoint.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

^^ I though she looked great out there


----------



## Jake England (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh my goodness would you say she was the biggest MILF on the roster.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Mickie could be in trouble already, had a nip slip at the rumble.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Have been waiting since 2008 to see these two in a photo like this, (and the one above) the wait was worth it.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jim Dandy (Sep 13, 2016)

On Smackdown during the tag-team match, for some reason they weren't using the hard-camera view but instead had a camera angle that looked it was from somewhere in the first 10 rows just off to the right which gave us an amazing view of Mickie and Alexa standing out on the apron. When they came back from commercial break, they were standing on the other side of the ring post and out of view and each time they tagged in and out they'd be standing out of view. 

But holy mother of god....the view we got for the first part of the match









I actually don't even watch Smackdown regularly anymore. I only really come back for Wrestlemania and Summer Slam season now but if we got this camera angle every week then I'd never stop watching!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## OptionZero (Sep 2, 2012)

Please lose the bell bottom flares from the ring gear...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

N7 Spectre said:


>


If that shirt was any tighter she'd be practically topless


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Those inner thighs could wreck watermelons.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i was so happy watching her match last night. like..seeing Mickie James getting an opportunity to actually have a real wrestling match on PPV, with no gimmicks, to KICK off a show..... 

good for her


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

:tucky


----------



## LoneWolf7 (Feb 16, 2017)

N7 Spectre said:


>


She looked amazing here.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

Good to have her back. I actually caught some of her work in TNA so fortunately I didn't miss her too much.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

This was suggested to me recently, I remember someone uploading this match on a different forum I was on many years ago. What a great, and I mean really great match!


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Orange is def my fav of her attires, nice to see it make a return.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Returning to the A show in style. As always, Mickie looked amazing.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

So cute


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Cody Britts (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Not as thick as she used to be but due to her hard work in the gym and with her diet, she looks good


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

metallon said:


>


So when does Mickie get to fight Goku?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

metallon said:


>


Dat ass!!!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Michael Scott (May 31, 2018)

Nice picture of Mickie here


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I think she's hotter these days than she was ten years ago


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://giant.gfycat.com/CompetentFirstHyrax.webm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SmoothTidyAfricanmolesnake.webm


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

^The highlight of the entire episode. :zayn3


----------



## Skittler (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

She even has a kid. She defies the aging process.


----------



## Stevieg1993 (Jul 6, 2018)

Can tell she's aging but she still got the best body in the business and puts Alexa's body to shame and that ain't no complaint for Alexa either.


----------



## Skittler (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://giant.gfycat.com/WeeVainDragonfly.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Almost 40, and still flawless.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/FavoriteDimpledCrownofthornsstarfish-mobile.mp4


----------



## 1125howard (May 29, 2020)

Professional Wrestling


Here you will find a collection of my favorite photos that I have taken working at professional wrestling shows as a worker/photographer or as a fan from the front row. For more info on sure companies as WWE & TNA Impact Wrestling please visit there official websites at https://www.wwe.com/...




www.jhmcreationz.com


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Not only one of the finest MILFs in wrestling already has a Megathread, but it's been dead for nearly two years now? Gotta fix that.

Mickie deserves some love!


----------



## Zootfoobrian (7 mo ago)

Piers said:


> *Re: Mickie James Appreciation Thread*
> 
> :sodone her Summer Skin shoot


Drop dead goegeous


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MickieArm08 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share MickieArm08 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------

